# Summer dresses



## Just_Jen (Apr 13, 2008)

Heya guys!! 

Just a quick question. 
My mum wants to buy some strappy, short (as in kneelength) and summer style dresses. 
We are in the UK but she'd be willing to import them from other places too. 
She could also do with them being fairly priced if you know what i mean. 
(she's about a size 26 in UK size)

Anyone got any ideas as to where she can get them from? Links?

Help would me muchly appreciated, she might become a dims member too hehe 

Thanks in advance

Jen


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 13, 2008)

Jen, your avatar is gorgeous!
Has she tried Inspire @ New Look and the plus size bit of MKOne? Not the best quality, and they don't have that many dresses, but they might have some....also, there's a thread here somewhere about Next doing upto size 28 online.
x


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 13, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Jen, your avatar is gorgeous!
> Has she tried Inspire @ New Look and the plus size bit of MKOne? Not the best quality, and they don't have that many dresses, but they might have some....also, there's a thread here somewhere about Next doing upto size 28 online.
> x



aww thanks hun  

and yea, i've already directed her to those places, thanks for the suggestions though!


----------



## bexy (Apr 13, 2008)

*how old is ur mummy?

cos you could also try ann harvey, marks and sparks, the gorgeous range at debenhams.

most dresses i saw in there are under £40/50, and go up to a 26. they are for an older age group though.

also simply be! their stuff is lovely.


im searching for a prom dress at the minute, only have a week to go and have found bugger all. bought 2 dresses and hate them both cos of my HORRIBLE arms, why are there no nice dresses with sleeves?!?! *


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 13, 2008)

she's 47 now, but she's not quite into the older lady stage, we're having trouble finding a middle ground for her atm. 

we've tried looking on simply be but there's nothing that interests her as yet.

do marks and sparks and debenhams do plus size? that's news to me !!


hmm you must be able to get a sleeve one somewhere
how about wearing a wrap or lil cardy with one? ya know, ya can get those cardies with the sleeves and very little other material??



bexylicious said:


> *how old is ur mummy?
> 
> cos you could also try ann harvey, marks and sparks, the gorgeous range at debenhams.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 13, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *im searching for a prom dress at the minute, only have a week to go and have found bugger all. bought 2 dresses and hate them both cos of my HORRIBLE arms, why are there no nice dresses with sleeves?!?! *



Me too....grad ball is coming up. I really want this one but they don't have it in my size at the moment....I'm really hoping they get more in!






I have the same hate of my arms but I've got a black shrug that I got from H&M that has been my saving grace and opened up a new world of strappy tops! H&M don't usually fit me but this has no fastenings, it's just black knitted, so I can get away with a size 16. Aces.


----------



## Jasminium (Apr 13, 2008)

This site has a ton of summer dresses, I bought a couple super cute ones. They go up to size 30. They have a huge variety too.
http://www.alight.com/index.html


----------



## bexy (Apr 14, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> she's 47 now, but she's not quite into the older lady stage, we're having trouble finding a middle ground for her atm.
> 
> we've tried looking on simply be but there's nothing that interests her as yet.
> 
> ...



*i tried a shrug and a wrap they just dont sit right 

anyhoo marks and sparks do plus, its a bit too old for you and me but might be ok for your mum?

http://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/browse.html/ref=sc_bb_c_1_44311030_3/202-6951529-1037407?ie=UTF8&node=43043030&no=44311030&mnSBrand=core&me=A2BO0OYVBKIQJM

and the debenhams one, again a little older but you never know!*

*http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category_10001_10001_60755_-1*


----------



## bexy (Apr 14, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Me too....grad ball is coming up. I really want this one but they don't have it in my size at the moment....I'm really hoping they get more in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
ooh cool dress!! see i have a shrug, its an 18 from new look but like you say stretchy and doesnt fasten so fits well. also have a wrap but just dont like any dresses i put on, theyre not me and the arm covering just isnt working out and the formal is next week!!*


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 14, 2008)

Aww bexy! *hugs* If i get any more ideas I'll let you know.....nice cardigan over the top?! Or just take a deep breath, have a shot of tequila and bare those arms! I've seen your pics - your arms aren't bad.


----------

